# Petzl Tikkina



## LeanBurn (Apr 14, 2016)

Headlamps are awesome. When you have a task that needs to be hands free, they are the perfect tool for working in the dark, around the yard, camp etc. I find myself using them more and more. I have more than a couple of different kinds of headlamps, mostly low end utility type All very handy, simple, long lasting and good enough for non-discerning needs. Rayovac Indestructible DIYHL3AAA-BC for most of the family to a simple Dorcy 41-2099 for my young-ling to my older Garrity KH021G for me. 

I tried out the Petzl Tikkina yesterday, I have to say I was more than pleasantly surprised at its output, but more at its well designed controlled floody beam pattern. The single LED wasn't neutral white, but it was cool white either, but it evenly lit up the yard at 20L and a lot more at 80L. It was like a close range wall of light and I quite like it. Inside, 20L was more than enough to light an entire room to my levels of enjoyment. The positive feedback switch feels quite robust and of good quality. The case construction is simple and well put together. It has an IPX4 rating. The Petzl Tikkina is a non-regulated LED, so it gradually dims over time, but the run times are very long which first drew my attention. When you have a well designed beam pattern 20L is well enough to do anything in a 20m+ radius. 

Brightness Distance Burn time
20 lm 20 m 180 h
80 lm 35 m 120 h

After comparing the Garrity and all my other headlamps with the Tikkina, well needless to say my old Garrity will now be loaned out as needed. :candle:


For $20 CAD if you are looking for a step up from the utility base model headlamps but still want to keep costs reasonable the Petzl Tikkina is a really good option. :thumbsup:


----------



## mcnair55 (Apr 14, 2016)

Big favourite of mine the Petzl brand and so easy to buy here in the UK as the the climbing and outdoor centres stock them.


----------



## D6859 (Apr 14, 2016)

I bought a Tikkina to my girlfriend and one for my dad and little brother to use at home. Someone said here at forums that it's overpriced (or that by adding a little more to your budget you get a lot better headlamp) and he wouldn't recommend it (he didn't give alternative recommendation though). I have to disagree with him. I find this headlamp excellent in it's price class (<20 € in Finland). Good build quality and it puts out more lumens than what you may have used have in a 3AAA headlamp. As well as in UK, it's easy to buy in Finland. I found mine at a supermarket's sport section. 

Of course, for 17€ you won't get non-PWM regulation, nor is the headlamp IPX-8. On the other hand I think gradual dimming is better option for occasional users than stepping down and/or abruptly shutting down. Also the UI and construction is so simple you might fix the headlamp by yourself if you managed to break it somehow. And if you happen to hold your head underwater (up to 2m) for 30 min I think you have bigger problems than the IPX-4 rating of you headlamp. 

There may be brighter and better headlamps offering better value to your money (e.g. I got my Tiara for 30€ iirc, one of the best offers ever) but unfortunately it is likely they're not sold in stores near you. And as Outdoorgearlab says: "Yes, there are cheaper headlamps out there, but with these less expensive models we generally found a dramatic drop in quality. Spend less than $20 for a headlamp and you get what you pay for."

Edit: Have to add that as I've also bought Eneloops and a charger home for my brother and dad, they don't have a need for regulation in the headlamp: Ni-MH batteries run pretty long at a constant voltage around 1.2 V. You get light that start gradully dimming, stays within some level range for most of the runtime and then gradually dims again.

Edit2: If I didn't have Tiara and Wizard (or weren't always wanting for MORE), I think I'd be using Tikkina.


----------



## LeanBurn (Apr 14, 2016)

I could not detect any PWM in the Petzl Tikkina.


----------



## D6859 (Apr 15, 2016)

LeanBurn said:


> I could not detect any PWM in the Petzl Tikkina.



Indeed. It's direct driven (thus the gradual dimming) and not regulated. My point was that if you had regulation in a 17€ headlamp, it would (most likely) have PWM. I think direct drive is better option than slobby PWM regulation.

I'm visiting home now. It seems my little brother has changed into using Tikkina instead of that horrible Chinese 2x18650 hl which has PWM. That pwm reminds more of a strobe than constant light. I guess my brother hasn't noticed the pwm but finds Tikkina's size more preferable. I prefer also having 3AAA wrapped around my brothers head instead of 2x16850 which my brother has changed to protected Keeppowers after my lecture on ticking li-ion time bombs on your forehead (though the batteries are not in series, but better safe than sorry).


----------



## HarryN (May 2, 2016)

I agree with you about Li ion cells for conventional users. Personally though, I wish it was AA or CR123 based rather than AAA.


----------



## marinemaster (May 7, 2016)

I got the Tikkina newest model is awesome great flood beam.


----------



## rhygin135 (May 24, 2016)

Haha, I will stand-by Tikkina's despite the "i bought one for my daughter" sort of compliments (?) they're getting. They're cheap enough to forget in hotel rooms (as I've done about 4 times now), but capable enough for any sort of outdoor use.


----------



## CivilGear (Jun 1, 2016)

I usually shy away from 3XAAA but I am seriously now considering this for my son for a future camping trip! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## D6859 (Jun 2, 2016)

Put in 3xAAA-sized Eneloops and you've got your kid pretty decent headlamp. The voltage in NiMH's is a little lower (thus resulting in a dimmer light) but they hold the voltage better than Alkalines so in the long run they've got birghter light.


----------



## Spin (Jun 3, 2016)

Can "Energizer Ultimate Lithium" batteries be used in the Petzl Tikkina without hazardous results?


----------



## D6859 (Jun 3, 2016)

Spin said:


> Can "Energizer Ultimate Lithium" batteries be used in the Petzl Tikkina without hazardous results?


I think Energizer Ultimate Lithium (LR92) or lithium primaries are good choice for the headlamp that is rarely used because they don't start leaking. They have a little bit higher voltage than alkalines (1.5 V) and they offer better performance than alkalines, especially in cold. Don't mix them with rechargeable Li-ion batteries (3.7 V)! Connecting 3 of them into your Tikkina will fry the emitter.


----------



## Mountain Bloke (Jun 27, 2016)

I have the older version Petzl Tikkina 60Lumen Headlamp and although I have brighter headlamps I find for nearfield use the 60lumens is plenty and the advantage is the batteries last significantly longer. I have a better headlamp that is really nice and bright but 45mins in and the batteries start conking out.
I'd like brighter with long runtime so I'm looking at going the cheapie chinese 18650 headlamp route, I just want it for working on cars, fixing gear etc but as it stands the Tikkina with its budget price and long runtime is a winner.


----------

